# Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?



## Olli.P (2. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Teichianer,

eine neue Runde wird eingeläutet............. 

Ein paar Bilder von Heute.............

     

     

Bei den z.Zt. herrschenden milden Temps. könnte man fast meinen es ist Frühlingsanfang.......................... 

Aber der Winter kann ja doch noch mal richtig zuschlagen.....................


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

man könnte glatt meinen, keiner hier im Forum hat noch einen (fotografierenswerten) Teich. 


So sah es noch vor ein paar Tagen aus.
  

Heute haben wir endlich den groben Pflanzenrückschnitt gemacht. War in einer halben Stunde erledigt. 
Und das ging dieses Mal so:
   
:smoki

Fertig geharkt:
 

Später mach ich das sicherlich noch mal etwas gründlicher, aber für den Anfang bin ich so sehr zufrieden. Letztes Jahr hat das Stunden gedauert und sooo viel besser war das Ergebnis mit der Handschere dann auch nicht.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Leuts,

nur 2 Teiche im Forum die's noch gibt............. 

Na ja, jedenfalls iss der Winter ja zurück gekommen..................... 

Hier die Bilder:


15.01:...........    


18.01:....................       

21.01:........................... 


Dann wurde es ja wieder schlagartig wärmer, also schon mal den Filter wieder auf 40% angefahren................ 

Und nu isses schon wieder nachts ar...... kalt............... 

Da es aber ab Morgen wieder mit den Temps aufwärts gehen soll, bleibt der Filter erst mal an.....................


----------



## ina1912 (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen!

Doch, gibt noch Teiche im Lande ! 
lg Ina


----------



## samorai (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Grüße aus Brandenburg(Stadt) !
Hier gibt es noch kein " Teichjahr" ! Still ruht der See!:__ nase:nase:nase:nase:nase
Bilder vor 5min. geschossen! 

 


LG Ron!!


----------



## lotta (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

ich habe zur zeit ja nicht nur einen Teich, sondern auch noch die Überschwemmung ,
der direkt angrenzenden Bachläufe und Gräben...
eigentlich eine schöne wasserlandschaft
aber das war vor ca 2 wochen, 
nun ist wieder alles gefroren und verschneit


----------



## Gladius (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
bis es hier los geht, dauert es wohl noch ne Weile...

Grüße Gladius


----------



## klaus e (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
mich und meinen Teich gibt's auch noch, aber zurzeit noch frostig, winterlich


----------



## Regloh Essub (19. Feb. 2013)

*Schon wieder Schnee*

Mein Gott, heut Nacht hat es schon wieder geschneit. Wann hört denn das nun endlich mal auf. Wie sieht es denn bei EUCH im Garten und am Teich gegenwärtig aus???

Liebe Grüße
Holger


----------



## karsten. (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schon wieder Schnee*

ist doch prima !









Autofahren macht Spass
die Hunde bleiben sauber
und
man kann vor der Tür Ski fahren


----------



## Gunnar (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schon wieder Schnee*

...ich find´s auch TOLL!!!....auch für die Kinder ist das WAS!!!
Holger, auf deinem Foto in WEISS sieht´s doch richtig romantisch aus...bald ist alles wieder grün...darauf freuen sich bestimmt hier die meisten!!


----------



## Regloh Essub (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schon wieder Schnee*

Ich kann es tatsächlich kaum noch erwarten, …es soll endlich Frühling werden. Man hat diesen Winter faktisch das Gefühl - als ob ER gar nicht mehr enden wolle.


----------



## libsy (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bei uns schneit es auch seid der Nacht. Ich bin froh wenn es wärmer wird. Schnee ist doof.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Das Eis taut langsam auf dem Teich,
ringsum braune "Böschung", es schaut noch recht trostlos aus.
Der Frühling wird hier auch herbeigesehnt


----------



## MaFF (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal zwei Bilder von vor 2 Wochen. 10 Grad am Grund und den dicken geht es gut. So langsam kann es dann aber auch wieder los gehen. Ich bin auch zurück aus meinen Winterschlaf. 

Gruß


----------



## klaus e (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Morgen soll's ja wieder eisig werden, das haben die Grasfrösche aber noch nicht mitbekommen. Heute haben sich schon mal 4 im Teich zum Schnacken getroffen. Die Amseln baden und die __ Märzenbecher sind aufgegangen.


----------



## Tabor12 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

so schauts aus bei mir - Foto von gestern


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Seit heute Nachmittag friert und schneit es wieder, mittlerweile liegen schon gut 5 cm Neuschnee... manno:-(


----------



## elkop (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

in diesen exrem warmen tagen hat göga den schnee vom teichlein runtergeschaufelt. daraufhin hat die warme sonne das eis ganz rasch aufgetaut. was zum vorschein kam, macht mir viel freude. keine veralgung, meinen __ moderlieschen geht es gut, die krebsscheren schauen heuer besonders gut aus. hab sofort einen kleinen teilwasserwechsel vorgenommen und hoffe nun, dass der angekündigte neuerliche wintereinbruch nicht mehr so schlimm wird.

mein neuer kleiner hund hat das teichlein auch schon entdeckt und ich hoffe, dass er in zukunft das ding möglichst in ruhe lässt.


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

In den letzten 12h 5cm Schnee und in den nächsten 24h weitere 10cm.
Jetzt is doch ma genug mit dem Winter.

mfg René


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Heute Mittag, als es dann mal hell wurde....
noch Fragen? :shock

 

Wohlgemerkt, am vergangenen Mittwoch hatten wir in der Sonne 24°C!!


----------



## lotta (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

 An meinem Teich ,
sieht es seit gestern ( nachdem ich vorgestern die letzten Eisschollen rausgeholt habe),
 leider so aus:

Ich mag ja erhöhen, damit die fehlende Tiefe ausgeglichen werden kann


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Oh Lotta, das sieht ja übel aus, wo ist denn dein Wasser geblieben.

Gruß René


----------



## lotta (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

na, René...
 abgepumpt... und ausgemistet (olle Blätter vom Herbst raus, Steine gereinigt ...)
und dann, 3. Bild Bachwasser reingepumpt, um zu sehen, wie hoch der Wasserspiegel kommt, 
wenn die Folie hochgeklappt ist...
werde ja versuchen, die Anfängerfehler , des letzten Jahres zu beheben.
Meine Fischis sind ja noch in der IH, und hungrig:
und  hoffentlich bin ich rechtzeitig dran, um... wenn der Sommer kommt, 
wieder genießen zu können


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Na dann gehts ja wenigstens den Fischlis gut,
aber den kleinen Lebewesen im Teich wohl jetzt nicht mehr es sei den du hast sie in den Bach gepumpt.


----------



## lotta (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Aber wann soll man denn solch eine Aktion starten? Wenn nicht im frühen Frühjar?
Sorry,  ...
Denn, dann könnte ich ja nie meine letztjährigen Anfängerfehler wieder gut machen.
Bei uns ist so oft Überschwemmung, da MUSS ich doch einfach höher bauen, 
TIEFER,  geht ja leider nicht


----------



## Patrick K (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hey Bine 

warum nimmst du nicht den Graben als Teich ,sieht ja nach genug Wasser aus 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Schön zu sehen, dass nicht nur bei mir wieder Schnee liegt 

Luft hat aktuell -5°C ... der Teich hat 8,2°C.
Eigentlich hatte ich schon über 9°C ... aber der Dauerfrost der letzten 3Tage hat die Temperatur wieder runtergezogen. Bei einem Temperatursturz von über 20°C ist das kein Wunder.

    

So sah es noch vor paar Tagen aus ... blühende __ Schneeglöckchen und die Gänse haben sich auch schon eingefunden.

      

Tja ... und nun schaut's wieder wie im tiefsten Winter aus. Dabei haben wir doch schon fast mitte März 
Mal schauen wie lange das so bleibt ...

Mandy


----------



## Wanderra (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

So sieht es heute bei uns am Teich aus!
Letzte Woche noch Frühlingswetter mit +14°C, heute -2°C, ich hab die __ Nase voll!


----------



## Christine (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

 Letzte Woche haben wir noch Krokusse gezählt!

Vorgestern Abend:
 

Gestern Morgen:
 

Heute Morgen:
 

 Ich will Frühling!!!


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Letzte Woche haben wir noch Krokusse gezählt!



Na dann zählste jetzt eben die Schneeflocken 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Mandy, wenn Du hier gerade aus dem Fenster schauen könntest, würdest Du das nicht vorschlagen


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ach ... so schlimm?
Bei mir schneit es auch leise und still vor sich hin. Aber eben im Sparmodus.
Wäre es Regen würde man Niesel- oder Sprühregen dazu sagen 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*



> Wäre es Regen würde man Niesel- oder Sprühregen dazu sagen


so war es bei uns heute den ganzen Tag, aber eben mit 6,5°C PLUS
und schlimmer soll es hier im Süden  ja wohl nimmer werden ...
aber hoffentlich gibt es bald Sonne satt für ALLE !!!


----------



## klaus e (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Herber Rückschlag! 

Bei uns siehts jetzt wieder so aus ....


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Schönen Gruß vom Frühling, bei -15°, würg!


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

20  cm   Neuschnee


on


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, Leute!
Es kann nur besser werden.....
Zehre von den Bildern im letzten Sommer!!!
Aber so langsam reicht's jetzt!!!
Frostige Grüße aus Berlin.
Goldkäferchen 
Hier sieht's seit dem Wochenende so aus...

Das letzte Bild: So sah es vor ca 2 Wochen aus . Wann wird's endlich Früüüüüühling?!?:beten


----------



## samorai (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo an Alle!
In meinen Leben gab es mal 18 Monate, die wollten auch nicht vergehen.
Man nannte es TAGE DRÜCKEN!!!!!

LG Ron!!!


----------



## ina1912 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen!
so siehts zur zeit in brandenburg aus, der winter hat uns eisern im griff! für heut nacht sind bis -18 grad angsagt....:shock  dieser hier ist von heute früh:
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallöchen...
Frostige Grüße aus dem  nördlichen Berliner Umland :shock
Wünsche euch allen jetzt schon frohe (weiße?!?) Ostern.
So sieht's bei uns z.Zt. aus.
LG. Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

ostereier? kann ick ooch....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi, Ina....
und wo bleibt Dein Häschen?
Is schließlich bald Ostern, oder kommt er nich durch den Schnee?


----------



## MaFF (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

kleines Update. Verdammt kalt und immer noch Schnee im schönen Frankfurt/O, aber verdammt viel Sonne. Die Nächte sind mit über -10 Grad aber verdammt kalt.


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

hallo goldkäferchen!
habe heimlich schon ein paar hasenspuren im schnee gesehen, aber....pssssst!
und noch´n eiszapfen:
lg ina


----------



## Olli.P (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

alles einfach trostlos............... 

Aber wenigstens fast Eisfrei......................... :smoki

     

   

Wenn man dann bedenkt, das man letztes Jahr zu Ostern schon zum Grillen draußen sitzen konnte.................


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Wie Ostern???

jetzt kommt doch erst das Christkind


----------



## samorai (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Olli!
Im Berliner Raum geht es auch sehr langsam,2/3 vom Teich sind Eisfrei,ich glaub zum 4 mal in diesen Winter.Die Orfen kommen abends immer hoch und checken den Teich ab,von Koi´s noch gar keine rede.
Ich hab ja angenommen wenigstens zu Ostern einen leichten Frühlings Aufwind zu erwarten,aber
so richtig kommt er nicht in die PUSCHEN.
2/3 sind aber gut genug für einen flinken Kescher und so'nen halben Frühlingsputz.

LG Ron!


----------



## Nori (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Letzte Woche hatte ich die letzten Reste  der Eisschicht einfach zerdrückt und mit dem Kescher rausgehebelt, so dass der Teich eisfrei war. Dann hab ich mal "durchgesaugt" um die heuer recht zahlreichen Fadenalgen rauszuholen - ging auch einigermassen gut - bei der Gelegenheit wurde auch gleich wieder Platz für die anhaltenden Regenfälle geschaffen, die im April normalerweise zu erwarten sind (mit dem Sauger gingen so ca. 2-3000 Liter in den Garten).
Den Goldis ging es gut - die Wassertemperatur war so um die 5°C - ich denke das ist jetzt das letzte Aufbäumen des Winters ....
Die Eisschicht, die sich jetzt wieder bildet wird sich nicht mehr dauerhaft halten - der Sprudler hält jetzt schon mehr als 50 % der Oberfläche komplett frei.
Ich hab bereits den Filter wieder aufgebaut - nur die Pumpen sind noch im Winterquartier im Keller - in 3 Wochen wird es aber wieder losgehen ....


Gruß Nori


----------



## lotta (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bei mir sah es am Freitag  SO aus ,
da ich meinen Teich gerade etwas umbaue (erhöhe, denn tiefer, geht ja leider nicht)
doch seit gestern liegen selbst hier im Süden wieder ca 10 cm Schnee
ICH MAG NIMMER


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

hier ist immer noch die dicke Eisschicht auf dem Teich,
Ostern den Kaffee am Teich... aber nur wenn man selbst durchfrieren möchte :-(


----------



## Christine (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Eva-Maria, da kriegt das Wort "Eiskaffee" eine völlig neue Bedeutung


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*


wohl wahr Christine, wohl wahr!


----------



## Yogibubu (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi zusammen,

also ich habe mir meinen Teich im Frühjahr (und das zu Ostern) etwas anders vorgestellt! 
Die beiliegenden Bilder habe ich HEUTE Vormittag gemacht! 
Geht es jemandem von Euch genauso? 

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ohje Andreas,

aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn? :shock
Bei uns (Leipziger Ecke) liegt richtig Schnee nur noch im Schatten. Die Sonne ist hier schon so kräftig, dass es tagsüber ordentlich taut. Nur im Schatten dauert es eben deutlich länger.
Unser Teich sah gestern früh so aus: 


Gestern waren wir unterwegs. Es gibt Ecke, da liegt auch noch ein bisschen was auf den Felder und es gibt Ecken, die waren so gut wie schneefrei.


----------



## nkace (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Es wird so langsam mit dem Wetter.  Wenigstens ist die Sonne schon wach 

Der Bachlauf wird von mir noch, wenn das Frühjahr kommt, geändert. Heißt: etwas breiter, länger und naturnäher.
Der Filter wird eventuell auch noch ein kleines Stückchen nach hinten versetzt.


----------



## Koelner (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Wir haben unsern Garten und den Teich am 12.01.13 übernommen.

Nach den langen Winter und den Rückfälle konnte ich nun endlich das __ Schilf und die Pflanzen im/am Teich schneiden.

Das Ergebnis sieht nun etwas karl aus aber die Pflanzen sind fleißig am neu austreiben.

Die Qualität der Bilder ist leider nicht die Beste, milde ausgedrückt. Sind kurzerhand mit dem Handy entstanden. Werde am Wochenende mit meiner DSRL neue, schöne Bilder machen.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

moin moin, gestern endlich den Teich abgedeckt ,und siehe da..es blüht auch unter der Abdeckung. alle Koi sind fit.


----------



## MaFF (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

was für ein schönes Wochenende. Der Teich ist abgedeckt, die Koi/s  schwimmen wieder aktiv umher und die ersten beiden Filterkammern sind gereinigt. Der SIPA und das UVC machen auch wieder ihre arbeit. Ich muss aber sagen das sich eine ganze Menge an Fadenalgen bei mir gebildet haben. Hatte fast einen 10 L Eimer voll. Nächstes Wochenende werden ich einen großen Wasserwechsel machen und die großen Pumpen in betrieb nehmen. Ich hoffe euch hat das Wochenende auch gefallen.

Gruß


----------



## pyro (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ich war heute nachmittag auch am Teich tätig, die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile abgeschnitten, __ Schilf usw. abgeschnitten, mein Moorbeet abgedeckt und festgestellt das alles bis auf eine einzige Pflanze den Winter bestens überstanden hat.


----------



## Koelner (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Gestern haben sich dann auch Mal einige __ Kröten zum Fotoshooting bereiterklärt:







Beim auswerten der Bilder habe ich dan auch noch einen Molch entdeckt, der einzeln nicht wollte sich aber in Gesselschaft dann doch traute:







Mittlerweile sind zwei Pflanzen schon voller Laich. Das wird hoffentlich eine schöne algenfreie Zeit werden, wenn die kleinen das alles vertilgen.


----------



## chrisamb (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,
mal ein "Ratespiel", natürlich mit Auflösung:
Wo ist hier ein "Nistkasten" auf dem Bild??

 









Natürlich im Vogel!
War doch klar, oder??? 
 

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Heute begonnen den Teich zu "putzen",
springen doch glatt 4 Teichfrösche rum, 
Caruso + 3 kleine Fröschlis!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen 
Auch von mir noch ein paar Teichbildchen. Leider hat sich bei mir noch kein Frosch ö.ä. eingestellt....Schade!
Aber den Fischis geht's gut, das ist schließlich die Hauptsache.
Vorgestern hatte ich 1 Entenpaar auf dem Teich. Fand ich aber nicht so toll, die hatten in kurzer Zeit das ganze Wasser zerwühlt und machten sich an den frischen Trieben der Teichpflanzen zu schaffen  Das muß ich nicht unbedingt haben.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## zahnfee (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo!

Hab am Wochenende das Wetter zum Teichputz genutzt. 9 __ Molche waren schon eingezogen. Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf meine Unterwasserpflanzen.


----------



## pyro (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ich hab nun 2 Tage am Teich verbracht, alle braunen abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste abgeschnitten, abgezupft, den Bachlauf gereinigt, den Filter gereinigt und in Betrieb genommen, mein Moorbeet auf maximal mögliche Größe vergrößert und den Einlauf vom Bachlaufbecken in den Gartenteich umgestaltet.

Eine Kröte habe ich dabei gesehen - sonst nix. Die Kröte ist aktiv, die hat am Abend als ich am Motorrad geschraubt habe immer wieder laute von sich gegeben.

__ Molche sind leider bislang nicht gesichtet worden. Letztes Jahr fand ich einen toten Molch als ich alte Blätter rausgekeschert habe. Heuer war nichts da.


----------



## Duquesa86 (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

bei mir hat es dieses Jahr überall Schmodder auf dem Kies. Nun müsste ich mal den Teich aussaugen, trau mich aber fast nicht ran.

Kann mir Jemand Tipps geben, welchen Sauger ich am besten für meinen 3,5 m Tümpel (1,30m tief) kaufe? Möchte nach Möglichkeit nicht viel mehr als 200 € ausgeben.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Olli.P (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,


Bilder vom Sonntag:

     


Von heut Nachmittag..........

     

   

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie das grün in ein paar Tagen bei Sonnen und angenehmen Temperaturen um 20° sprießt.........


----------



## ChristianB (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

ein Molch und 3 __ Kröten sind neu eingezogen. Die ersten Blüten zeigen sich

 

Neu sind der Quellstein im Vordergrund, ein der Filter.  

 

Zurzeit habe ich paar kleine Algenteppiche und das Wasser bekommt einen leichten Grünstich. Der neue Filter läuft seit einer Woche. UVC aus. Sichttiefe ist aber noch bis zum Boden.



Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bilder von heute...


----------



## burki (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Vor kurzer Zeit und ganz aktuell.


----------



## MaFF (25. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Man ist das wieder schön am Teich. Das Wasser ist bis auf 2,10 klar, nur der Deckel von der bodenabsaugung ist ab gegangen. 

Gruß


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Dieses Jahr habe ich viele aufsteigende Algenflusen im Teich, wie ich sie eigentlich nur vom Sommer her kenne. Ich nehme an, es hat was mit der schnellen Wassererwärmung zu tun.
Am Montag habe ich die erste Hälfte vom Teich gesaugt und heute die zweite Hälfte.
Letzte Woche hatte ich sogar ein Verstopper, Algenflusen gepaart mit Tannennadeln.Den Korb vom Standskimmer habe ich kaum gezogen bekommen, nur mit absoluter Gewalt,er sah dann aus wie ein grüner Seeigel, leider habe ich beim ziehen die Pumpe weiter laufen lassen und alles was sich unter den Korb befand, wurde von der Pumpe auf einen Schlag angezogen. Das konnte auch keiner ahnen.Sonst geht alles seinen gang, Sichtweite 1m, aber das wird best. noch etwas besser.

LG Ron!


----------



## Gunnar (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

...Spieglein-Spieglein.......Bilder vom Mittwoch dieser Woche ganz ganz früh...


----------



## Moonlight (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bei mir ist jetzt auch der Frühling da ... die Abdeckung ist eingemottet und was soll ich sagen, __ Brunnenkresse ist so was von lecker 
Die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter treiben mit aller Macht gen Sonne.


   

   

   

   

Mandy


----------



## Shubunkin7 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> so schauts aus bei mir - Foto von gestern




Das ist jetzt mit Abstand das schönste Stück Arbeit was ich jeh in privaten Besitz gesehen habe.
Das dritte Foto sieht aus wie von einem Ferienhaus im Katalog .

Leider keine Fische, aber super gemacht.

Wenn das der erste Blick ist den man hat wenn man in den Garten kommt. Ich schwöre dann will ich bei dir Urlaub machen. Hammer, absolut der Oberhammer.

MfG __ Shubunkin


----------



## burki (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

@Tabor12

dann möchten wir auch noch Bilder sehen wenn alles gewachsen ist.
Traumhaft


----------



## Silko-Werner (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Endlich Frühling - endlich Teichsaison!!!


----------



## bilderzaehler (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Unser kleiner Frosch "Kröte" hat den Winter in der Minipfütze gut überstanden, er saß in 50 cm Tiefe auf dem Grund, bei uns im Südwesten der Nation ist es immer milder als an anderen Orten und die Eisdecke war nicht besonders dick. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht, fast alles treibt schön aus. Lediglich 1 __ Froschlöffel und 1 Schachtelhalm haben den Geist aufgegeben. Sogar eine nicht-winterharte Seerose treibt Blätter aus.

Hier ein Foto von letztem Mittwoch


----------



## Heiko H. (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Huhu wie sieht es zur Zeit aus? 

ein bisschen Wüst, da das Umfeld ein wenig geändert wurde und der Rasen noch wachsen muss.
Aber die Koi stört es nicht und sind schon wieder agil.


----------



## francis89 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

wie ein bissel dran geschafft


----------



## ina1912 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Auch im Havelland macht sich das erste Grün breit...

lg Ina


----------



## Teichtrine (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ach doch, es beginnt zu grünen am und im Teich Und alle haben den Winter unbeschadet überstanden, Verluste gab es nicht zu beklagen


----------



## Olli.P (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

ein paar Bilder nach einem schönen sonnigen Frühlingssonntag bei ca. 16°

     

     

    

Auf der Terrasse hat sich auch was getan. Die Zaunsichtschutzelemente wurden durch eine vernünftige Douglasienbretterwand ersetzt........
 

  

Mal wieder ein Unterwasserfotoversuch..........
   

Fütterung der Raubtiere.................


----------



## Tabor12 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

bei mir sahs heute so aus  es war ein wunderschöner Tag, die Jungs waren schon schwimmen, die Pflanzen wachsen schön  Herrlich - endlich !

LG Irene


----------



## samorai (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Olli!
Ich habe mir einen Neuzugang am Sonnabend geholt, leider konnte Die Verkäuferin nicht sagen, was es für ein Koi ist. Typpisch Baumarkt! Er hat eine akkurate Beschuppung und hat mich auch "etwas angelacht".
Auf Deinen Bild 1380199, der neon-rotfarbende mit schwarzer Beschuppung, könnte der gleiche sein. wenn Du kannst verrate es mir bitte. Danke!
  Der Sack ist so scheu, habe wenigstens ein Foto machen können.
Er versteckt sich andauernd und frisst noch nicht mit den anderen mit.

LG Ron!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, zusammen 
Wunderbares Wetter heute im nördlichen Umland von Berlin. 20°, Sonne satt.
Habe heute ein paar Bilder gemacht  von den Pflanzen am Teich. Von den Unterwasserpflanzen sieht man aber noch nicht viel, die treiben noch nicht aus. Konnte heute auch nicht widerstehen und habe im "Futterhaus" 5 besondere Goldis (weiß, gelb mit rotem Fleck auf dem Köpfchen) gekauft. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## rolf002 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Vatertag 2013 - so schaut das momentan aus in der Vorderpfalz


----------



## _didi_ (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Regenimpressionen...
Den Fischis ist's egal...
Den Pflanzen auch...


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

am 02.05. war bei uns der 1. große Libellenschlüpftag...............


----------



## ChristianB (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

lebhaftes Treiben im Teich, aber die Pflanzen lassen noch auf sich warten......

 

Gruß aus Dortmund

Christian


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Super Olli 

Die __ Libellen hast hervorragend eingefangen 

Bis jetzt konnte ich nur einen Schlupf (naja, ich war zu spät dran) einer __ Vierfleck-Libelle entdecken.


 

Dafür eine Unzahl von "Frühen Adonis-Libellen"


 

Am Teich selbst gedeihen alle Pflanzen prächtig




Bin schon gespannt wann die Sumpfiris zu blühen beginnen, steht uns doch ab morgen sogar wieder Schnee ins Haus 
Was für Wetterkapriolen


----------



## Gunnar (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Leute.

Tolle Bilder Helmut.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Anfang April kein Halm aus dem Wasser ragte ist ne Menge geschehen!!
..bei uns wächst alles sehr PRÄCHTIG, die erste Seerose zeigte am Mittwoch ihre Schönheit, leider hat es nur geregnet und die Nachttemperaturen waren so um die 4grad. 

...der Fiberklee ist bereits verblüht, dafür startet die __ Iris in gelb voll durch - sieht super aus.

...über unseren aktuellen Bauzustand schaut ihr hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28805/page-7

...die Bilder sind keine Stunde alt...heute mal kein Regen so um die 8grad und Sonne


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Bei euch sieht das ja schon richtig gut aus. Bei mir passiert irgendwie kaum was...
Ich hab letztes Jahr so viele Pflanzen gesetzt aber eniges kommt einfach (noch) nicht (mehr).
Die, die man erkennen kann haben nur ein paar Stiele oder ein paar Blätter. Das einzige, was richtig mächtig (im Vergleich) gewachsen ist sind __ Tausendblatt und Fadenalgen, die ich ein mal in der Woche abfische.
Aber auffällig sind viele vereinzelte kleine Pflanzenteile, die sich scheinbar am Rand verwurzelt haben und jetzt verstreut wachsen. Bin mal gespannt was das alles ist...
Jedenfalls keines Fotos wert, mein Teich. Vielleicht ein anderes mal.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Also der angesagte Schnee hat sich auf morgen verzogen ...
 auf die Wetterfrösche ist auch kein Verlaß mehr

@ Gunnar: Wahnsinn wie hoch bei Euch schon die Vegetation ist ...
Bei uns ist einzig das __ Wollgras, was kräftig anschiebt.
Die Sumpfiris hat zwar schon Knospen, aber offen ist noch keine 
Bei Dir sind sie ja schon teilweise am verblühen, wenn ich das richtig am Bild sehe.

@ Michael: Ein Foto ist jeder Teich wert und wenn er noch so kahl aussehen sollte.
Da kannst ja du nix dafür, daß Wetter ist halt Regional unterschiedlich ...


----------



## Almbauer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Heute morgen 4° Celsius......plus wohl gemerkt 

Aber es grünt im Teich, zwar zaghaft aber gestern habe ich die ersten
Seerosenknospen gesehen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Zwischen dem ersten Bild und den restlichen 
liegen 20 Tage.


----------



## Gunnar (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

ne Helmut, die gelben Sumpfis sind erst seit gestern offen und wir hoffen, dass nach und nach noch welche aufblühen...leider ist die Blühzeit sehr beschränkt
...ich wünsch die viel Sonne, damit deine Pflanzen auch bald blühen!!!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo...
Na, so langsam kommt doch alles.. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Pflanze sich hier am Teich "breitmacht"? Hat gelbe Blüten und treibt lange Ausläufer. (2.Bild)
L.G
Goldkäferchen


----------



## zahnfee (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

ich denke die hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hahnenfuß


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, Sindy
Ja, Du hast recht, hab' ich wieder was dazugelernt.  Ich wußte nicht, daß es soviele verschiedene
Hahnenfußarten gibt!  Ich glaube, bei mir wächst der kriechende __ Hahnenfuß (Ranunculus repens).
Schönes Wochenende!
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

moin zusammen!
so siehts dieser tage im havelland aus:

dort, wo die kleine holzbrücke zu sehen ist, befindet sich der pflanzenfilterteich, wo es schon mächtig wuchert...
lg ina


----------



## zuppinger (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Auch wenn es rings um den Teich noch kahl ist (wir wollen erst die Terrasse fertig haben) - im Teich wächst alles bestens, ob __ Kalmus, __ Iris oder Minze - da freut sich das Fröschlein auf dem Seerosenblatt

      

    

@Gunnar: Den Fischen gehts prächtig, auch wenn sie kaum zu sehen sind, denn mein Teich ist zur Zeit algentrüb


----------



## blackbird (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

So sieht es zur Zeit bei uns in Berlin aus...

Unser inzwischen regelmäßiger Besuch. Manchmal allein, manchmal mit Frau __ Stockente
 

 

 

Blick in Richtung Haus
 

Ein paar Nutzpflanzen - "Minihochbeete". Zwiebeln, Tomaten und Kohlrabi
 

Und das ist unser Blumenbeet neben dem Gartengerätehäuschen.
 

Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, Ina 
Ein wunderschönes Fleckchen Erde hast Du Dir da geschaffen! Gefällt meinem Mann und mir sehr gut!
Im Moment regnet es hier seit 3 Tagen, Temperatur so um die 12° (Wonnemonat Mai !?!:__ nase)
Wenn mal endlich wieder die Sonne rauskommt, stell' ich auch ein paar Bilder rein.....
LG
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Vielen Dank,  Goldkäferchen! Das hat aber auch mehr als zehn Jahre gedauert und kostet von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Schweiß und Muskelkater Viele Steine, Platten, Wurzeln und karrenweise Erde, Torf und Rindenmulch per Hand umherbewegen, Unmengen an Rückschnitt, weil ich mir immer wieder etwas Neues in den Kopf setze und dann meist auch allein umsetze. Aber das geht ja sicher allen so.... Eine Gesamtansicht gibts in meinem Album zu sehen. Ich bin schon gespannt auf Deine Fotos, denn Du magst ja scheinbar auch den lauschigen Stil sehr!
lg Ina


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hey Tim,

sieht gut aus 
Die __ Lilien könnten allerdings schon bischen höher sein 


Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo

auch mal ein Bild von Heute

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Mandy

meintest Du so mit den __ Lilien ?

 

hier mal ein aktuelles vom __ Ahorn ich dachte er geht ein

 

der Überhängende hat es nach 6Jahren diesen Winter nicht überlebt

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ja Thomas,

so in etwa meinte ich 

Allerdings dürfen wir eines nicht vergessen ... Tim hat ja keine Fische im Pool ... also nur einen begrenzten Nährstoffeintrag.
Das Deine so hoch sind wundert mich nicht ... bei Dir wächst ja alles in gigantische Höhen.

(PS: aber sag mal, Du hast ja immer noch nicht aufgeräumt ...)

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

die Lilie steht nicht im Teich sondern im Zwinger


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hey Thomas,

Na dann können wir die auch nicht wirklich vergleichen 
Die Nährstoffe im Erdreich sind doch anders als die im Teich/Pflanzenfilter.

Wie sehen denn die Pflanzen in Deinem Pflanzenfilter aus? Die sind ja sonst immer gewuchert 
Und was machen die Fische im oberen Becken? Hattest Du da nicht lauter kleine Aquariumsfische?
Mir war so 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

das oberen becken ist seit zwei jahren zum patronenfilter umgebaut (das hast du auch schon gesehen)

und nur 3 Koi drinn wegen der Mückenlarven Die erste Filterkammer habe ich am Sonntag das erste mal gerodet

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ähm 
War da nicht mal was mit den Aquariumsfischen oder hau ich da jetzt etwas durcheinander :?

Stimmt, Patronenfilter ... 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

ja vor 5 Jahren waren da Mollys und Kärplinge drin da beim Kellerbrand die ganze Zuchtanlage und auch die Fische vernichtet wurden habe ich es dann gelassen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ähm ... okayyyyyy,

wer weiß was ich da jetzt im Kopf hatte ... vor 5 Jahren kannte ich Dich ja noch gar nicht 


Mandy


----------



## tomtom71 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

so sieht es bei uns aus ... Stand heute

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hey Tom,

das sieht aber schön aus bei Dir 

Ich getrau mir gar keine Bilder zu zeigen ... bei mir ist noch nicht viel passiert 


Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Wow Tom,
mega-klasse!
Das halbrunde Deck gefällt mir super gut
Habe ich so noch nciht gesehen.


----------



## CityCobra (28. Mai 2013)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Das halbrunde Deck gefällt mir super gut
> Habe ich so noch nciht gesehen.


Dann schau Dir mal meine Foto-Alben an, ich habe zwei Stück davon am Teich.


----------



## burki (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Tom

was ist das denn für ein SUPER TEICH ????


Bisher noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo und ein besonderer Gruß an Ina,
Jetzt endlich komme ich dazu ein paar Bilder reinzustellen.
Das Wetter ist ja furchtbar im Moment, aber das geht euch sicher allen so. Vorgestern hat' s gehagelt und einige  Pflanzen durchlöchert 
Seit einigen Tagen nur Dauerregen :shock
Naja, kann ja nur besser werden.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Goldkäferchen!
Schönen Garten hast Du! Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt, sehr idyllisch! Die Rhododendren blühen ja dieses Jahr wie verrückt und schon seit Wochen. Am besten gefällt mir Deine Granit-Staustufe, sowas hätte ich auch gern. Bei mir gibts nur ein paar kleinere Schieferplatten als Wassertreppe... Und Dein schwarzer Schleierflossiger sieht toll aus!
LG Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Das Wetter ist bei uns ganz okay die letzten Tage, ab und an regnet es.
Die Wasserpflanzen starten gerade richtig durch.
Caruso gibt sich seit einer Woche wieder die Ehre... was die Blasen hergeben.
Geantwortet wird aus einem Teich 3 Häuser weiter, okay machen wir halt die Schlafzimmerfenster für 'ne Weile zu nachts.... Caruso sitzt nur 5 m entfernt,
an Schlaf wäre nicht zu denken


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hey,

das Umfeld meines Teiches kann man noch niemandem anbieten  da schäm ich mich ... das dauert noch ne gaaaanze Weile bis das alles vorzeigbar wird.
Aber ich hab mal paar Bilder von den Tieren und den Pflanzen gemacht 
Sind auch noch paar Bilder von verschiedenen Blümchen aus dem Garten dabei die jetzt so blühen, auch wenn es nicht viel sind.
Ich kann da nicht mit so schönen Rhodedendren o.ä. aufwarten 

     

     

      

      

     

Aber der gute Wille zählt ja ... 

Ach ja, fällt mir gerade noch ein.
Bei mir am Haus, unter dem Dach, auf einem Balken, schräg über der __ Sommerlinde, hat doch tatsächlich ein Amselpärchen ihr Nest gebaut. Angefangen hatten sie mit 3 Stück gleichzeitig . " 2 Stück verschwanden sehr schnell und übrig blieb das Dritte  Ich hoffe sie haben sich den richtigen Platz ausgesucht ... ist doch ne recht windige Ecke.

     


Mandy

PS: ich hab noch nie so grooooßen __ Froschlöffel gehabt ... der ist über 50cm hoch (ohne Blütenrispen) :shock


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, Mandy
Du hast doch wunderschöne Bilder gemacht! Besonders das von Deiner Mietze gefällt mir. Ich möchte ja auch gerne so ein Samtpfötchen, aber was machst Du, wenn Du verreist? Katzenpension? Ich kenne leider nur Leute, die allergisch gegen Katzenhaare sind.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hey Käferchen 

Die ganzen Jahre haben wir Jerry immer in die Katzenpension gegeben. Dort ging es ihm gut und der Umzug auf Zeit hat ihm nichts aus gemacht. Er war meist König im Körbchen, denn die Pensionsleiterin hatte ihn sehr ins Herz geschlossen, den alten Charmeur ...

Jetzt können wir nicht mehr verreisen ... Jerry ist krank (und wird wohl nie wieder gesund werden), was heißt keine Pension der Welt nimmt ihn. Außerdem ist ein Impfen auch nicht mehr möglich ... was die Pension erst recht unmöglich macht.

Nun ja, was tut man nicht alles für das liebe Tier, dann eben Urlaub zu Hause ... am Teich gibts eh noch Arbeit für Jahre 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ihr wollt sicher nicht wirklich wissen, wie es zur Zeit an meinem Teich aussieht
Wassertemperatur aktuell 9,5°C... Luft7°C  unendlich viele WASSERMASSEN von oben
und falls es wen interessiert, 
HIER MAL FÜR EUCH FREIGELEGT
mein Überlauf aus dem Teich
und da läuft es richtig über, kann ich euch sagen
Basta, mir reichts!


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*



lotta schrieb:


> Ihr wollt sicher nicht wirklich wissen, wie es zur Zeit an meinem Teich aussieht



Doch lotta,

wollen wir 
Komm, ich hab mich auch getraut ... und meiner ist noch nicht vorzeigbar 

Mandy


----------



## Feuerengel (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Also mein Teich wuchert eben mal wieder komplett zu :-( ich brauch dringend ein Floss oder so, damit ich da mal ran kann ;-)


----------



## lotta (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Na gut Mandy,
dann hab ich da mal noch eine aktuelle Variante , von heute morgen.
Da es ja noch weiter regnet, wird mein Teich immer größer
Der hintere Wasserteil auf den Fotos, ist ein Naturbach, welcher allerdings mittlerweile wiedermal
in unserm Grundstück angelangt ist
Mein Teich ist wirklich nicht vorzeigbar, denn die Pflanzen ersaufen eher, als dass sie wachsen.


----------



## pyro (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Langsam ist mein Garten voll Wasser... der Überlauf vom Teich funktioniert nicht mehr wirklich - ich fang mal an zu graben...

Ich hab sicher 2000 Liter Wasser mehr im Teich, so viel war noch nie drin...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hey, Mandy
Tut mir leid um Deinen Kater! Aber Urlaub am Gartenteich ist auch schön, und ich finde, nichts ist so entspannend, als am Teich zu sitzen und den Fischis zuzusehen.
Hey, Ina, vielen Dank fürs Kompliment. Habe mal in Deinem Album gestöbert und finde Deinen Brunnen  (mit Löwenkopf) einfach Spitze! Wie hast Du das so gut in den Garten eingefügt? Find' ich toll. Kannst Du nochmal ein Bild reinstellen ? 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Goldkäferchen!
ich hab mal ein älteres Bild rausgesucht, wo man den Aufbau ganz gut erkennen kann. Der Aushub vom Teichbau wurde neben dem Teich aufgeschüttet, an der Teichseite gerade abgestochen und eine kleine Mauer hineingebaut. Der Löwenkopf und das Muschelbecken sind aus Beton und wurden mit seeeehr langen Schrauben bzw Gewindestangen im Mauerwerk befestigt. Darunter geht direkt die Folie los, überlappend bis in den Teich hinein. Mittlerweile ist alles mächtig zugewachsen, das Becken ist mir im Winter zerfroren(war dann doch keine Bewehrung drin wie ich dachte) und das Mauerwerk muss dringend saniert werden,  ansonsten wird bald alles wegen der Erdfeuchte zerfallen
lg Ina


----------



## mcreal (2. Juni 2013)

pyro schrieb:


> Langsam ist mein Garten voll Wasser... der Überlauf vom Teich funktioniert nicht mehr wirklich - ich fang mal an zu graben...
> 
> Ich hab sicher 2000 Liter Wasser mehr im Teich, so viel war noch nie drin...



Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Mein Überlauf geht auch einfach auf die Wiese.Bisher(3Jahre) hatten wir auch kein Problem damit.
Aber die Wiese nimmt nach den vielen Tagen an Wassermassen nichts mehr groß  auf.Wir haben in den letzten beiden Tagen schon über 1.500l aus dem Teich in die Kanalisation gepumpt.Und so wie es momentan aussieht muß ich in ein paar Stunden nochmal abpumpen,um zu verhindern,das meine Nachbarn unter unserem Grundstück nicht noch zusätzlich von unserem Teichüberlauf überschwemmt werden.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, Ina
Vielen Dank für Dein Bild, Hatte sowas auch evtl. für die Terrasse vorgesehen, hab' mich aber jetzt für das kl. Wasserspiel entschieden
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Wenn der Teich in die Wiese breitflächig ausläuft, sollte man* eine* Überlaufstelle vorsehen und da eine flache Rinne anschließen, die dann von den sogenannten wechselfeuchten Pflanzen gesäumt sein kann. Evtl.kann man am Ende dieser Rinne eine Grube ausheben, möglichst bis unter eine Lehmschicht (falls es die gibt) und die Grube mit Schotter oder sehr grobem Kies verfüllen (sozusagen als Sickergrube). 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Shubunkin7 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Jetzt finde ich mal Zeit. So sieht es aus bei mir. Wir haben 2008 erst gebaut.

Werde aber definitiv 2014 oder 2015 den Teich auf gute 15.000 bis 18.000 Liter erweitern. Das OK meiner Frau habe ich gestern bekommenoki.


----------



## pyro (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ich hab nun einen weiteren perfekten Überlauf.... Grundmauer vom Gartenzaun durchgebohrt. Das 100er KG-Rohr von der Regenwassersickergrube raus auf die Wiese welches ich beim Gartenteichbau gelegt habe war der beste Einfall der letzen Jahre. Dort läuft das gesamte Wasser aus der Dachrinne raus...

Ansonsten eben kurz ausschnaufen und kurze Pause beim FFW-Einsatz. Um 21.30 Uhr gehts wieder weiter... Die Grafik zeigt die Lage hier vor Ort.


----------



## derseeberger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Eben geschossen so ein Genießer warten auf Mittag 1,0m über Teichniveau

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo gemeinsam,
wir haben nur einen ziemlich kleinen Reihenhausgarten mit einem kleinen Gartenteich. Die Teichfrösche haben Anfang Mai abgelaicht und am Wochenende habe ich einige Kaulquappen gesehen. Die adulten Männchen haben ihr Pulver nun so ziemlich verschossen und sie sind deshalb auch nicht mehr ganz so laut .... 
Eine bessere aktuelle Aufnahme vom Gartenteich habe ich gerade nicht zur Verfügung. Aber sie zeigt ganz schön wie er im Garten integriert ist.

Viele Grüße
Karl-Heinz


----------



## Thomas#43 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich, gerade aufgenommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Monie (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

 

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe eure tollen Teiche gesehen. Unserer ist noch in der Anfangsphase, bis vor ein paar Wochen haben wir den Teich sich selbst überlassen. Da wir aber super Wasserwerte haben und auch eine schöne Wassertiefe ca. 1,50 an der tiefsten Stelle, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen mehr aus dem Teich zu machen.

Seid kurzem wohnen dort ein paar Goldfische, Shubunkis und ein paar Rotfedern. 

Die Pflanzen sind leider noch recht klein und die Umrandung ist noch nicht vom Unkraut befreit.

LG Monie


----------



## Moonlight (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ich muß mich mal kurz auskotzen . . .
Erst poppen die koi seit 6uhr pausenlos, verwandeln den teich in ein schlachtfeld und zerrammeln die pflanzeninsel :evil
Dann läuft der biotec über (wahrscheinlich das gitter im helix-bereich mit geschredderter __ brunnenkresse zugesetzt) und zu guter letzt hat meine pf/ewa-pumpe den geist aufgegeben.
Mir reichts heute. . .bin so was von bedient.

Jetzt gehts mir besser


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Durchatmen, Mandy, durchatmen... Gönne den Koi halt den Spaß!


----------



## Moonlight (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Den spaß können sie haben,nur das alles zusammen bringt mich heute auf die palme und das auch noch um diese uhrzeit :evil
Außer dem us3 geht gar nichts mehr . . . Das ist so ein moment, wo ich den teich am liebsten zuschütten würde.

Mandy


----------



## Limnos (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Koi sind die Divas unter den Fischen, und Divas haben nun mal ihre Zicken. Aber: man muss auch gönnen können!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michael H (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

So dann will ich auch mal hier meinen Teich Vorstellen ..................


----------



## libsy (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bald bin ich fertig. Eine Erdkrötenkaulquappe in meinem Miniteich.


----------



## Fischkopp1 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen! So sieht es jetzt bei mir aus!
Gruß, Jens


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, Jens
Da hast Du Dir aber ein idyllisches Plätzchen geschaffen! 
Gefällt mir. Willst Du Fische einsetzen?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Fischkopp1 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
das Kompliment kann ich zurückgeben. In meinem Teich sind nur ein paar Bitterlinge. Ich habe nachdem ich mir einige Tipps im Forum angehört habe auf weiteren Fischbesatz verzichtet. Es sind ja nur ca. 2000l. Wasser drin.
Ich muss jetzt erstmal schauen wie die Pflanzen sich entwickeln. Als "Anfänger" hat man ja noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung. __ Molche, __ Frösche und andere "Bewohner" werden in den nächsten Jahren dann wohl auch noch einziehen. Gruß, Jens


----------



## Zaubernuss (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ich habe Euch mal meine Froschfamilie fotografiert. Wieviel zählt Ihr denn? Den Teich habe ich gerade fotografiert. Fing aber an zu regnen.


----------



## Springmaus (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

  boa das is ja der Hammer


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

... was mir beim ersten Bild in den Sinn kam,
darf ich hier nicht schreiben,
dann kriege ich Forumsverbot 
Ich schätze mal.... so 12 - 15 Quakis werden es schon sein!
Habe das allerdings auch noch nie so beobachtet,
max. 3 waren es bis dato.. aneinander klammernd.


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

nicht jugendfrei, die Froschlis ;-)


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ... was mir beim ersten Bild in den Sinn kam,
> darf ich hier nicht schreiben,
> dann kriege ich Forumsverbot



So ging es mir auch, Eva-Maria! Da wackelt die "Heide"....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Junge,Junge...
Schick mal ein paar Fröschis hierher, nach 1 Jahr immer noch kein Quaki bei mir.
Und bei Dir gleich ein ganzer "Haufen"! 
Kannst Du nachts schlafen, oder erfreust Du Dich am Froschkonzert?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Gladius (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bei mir am WE entdeckt. Ein Gelege von den Gynogeophagus 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Finalein (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*



 

 
Mein Teichlein


----------



## Doc (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

So schauts "NOCH" aus


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Zum Schutz vor Spionage durch Drohnen oder Satelliten lasse ich meine Teiche zuwachsen, sodass NSA oder andere Geheimdienste sie aus der Luft nicht mehr als Wasserflächen erkennen können 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pyro (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Das sieht wunderbar aus Wolfgang, alles so schön grün und Natur pur.

Das __ Pfeilkraut kommt bei mir nicht vorran - die insgesamt ca. 15 Pflanzen haben bis auf 2 Stück noch alle Triebe unter Wasser. An was kann das liegen??

Ansonsten ist mein Teich nach dem heftigen Hagelschauer vor 1.5 Wochen noch nicht recht vorzeigbar...


----------



## pema (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
so erlebt mein Teich jetzt seinen dritten Sommer.
Und er hat auch schon ein Kind bekommen: den Miniteich im neuen Moorbeet
petra


----------



## Limnos (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

@ Pyro: Auf die Schnelle fällt mir als Grund nur ein, dass ich flache Teiche habe, die sich schneller erwärmen. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass bei 12 cbm dein Teich tiefer als 70 cm ist. Ein anderer Grund könnte sein, dass ich keine Kapillarsperre habe und die Teiche nährstoffreicher sind.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pyro (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bei mir wächst das __ Pfeilkraut in Wassertiefen zwischen 10 und 25cm. Die tiefste Stelle meines Teichs ist 1,45 Meter tief.

Nährstoffreich und trotzdem wenig Algen, wie machst Du das?

Pema, ich lese hier Moorbeet - darf ich da mal ein Foto sehen?

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Jürgen,
du kannst sogar eine ganze Reihe von Fotos sehen
Allerdings ist die Anlage erst ein paar Wochen alt und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das Ganze in ein paar Monaten ( oder Jahren?) viel natürlicher aussieht. Zumindest sollte man dann den schwarzen Plastikrand nicht mehr sehen...und die Schubkarre und der Erdhaufen sind vielleicht endlich weg

petra


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

@ Petra: Dein Teich und Dein Moorbeet gefallen mir. Hast Du das __ Mammutblatt schon durch den Winter gebracht? Sind die Sonnentaue und das __ Fettkraut winterhart? Schwimmt das Moor oder musst Du den Wasserstand immer wieder ausgleichen?

@ Jürgen: Das ist unterschiedlich: Während ich in dem Teich mit Fischen nur ein geringes Algenaufkommen habe, ist der obere Teich wegen des Blattfalles ziemlich veralgt, obwohl er viel weniger Licht bekommt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
schön, dass es dir gefällt
Das __ Mammutblatt am Teich ist ein Ableger einer Pflanze aus dem Garten. Wir bringen die Pflanzen seit 7 Jahren über den Winter. Das Teichmammutblatt hat jetzt seinen dritten Winter überlebt. Wenn die ersten Fröste angesagt werden, schneiden wir die verbliebenen Blätter der Pflanze ab und stellen um dem Blattaustrieb einen Zaun aus Kaninchendraht. Den füllen wir mit Laub aus dem Garten und decken das Ganze mit den abgeschnittenen Blättern ab. Im Frühjahr wird die Pflanze wieder aufgedeckt...allerdings nicht zu spät, sonst fault der Blattaustrieb Sollte dann plötzlich doch noch Frost angesagt werden, behelfen wir uns mit einem Mörtelkübel, der über den Blattaustrieb gestülpt wird.
Die Sonnentauarten sind Drosera anglica und Drosera rundifolia...sind beides einheimische Arten und deshalb auch winterhart. Das __ Fettkraut ist eine Pinguicala grandiflora...zwar nicht einheimisch, aber laut Beschreibung auch winterhart...ebenso wie die Sarracenia-Arten, die Helonien und die Pogonia (die allerdings noch so mickerig ist, dass sie kaum auffällt).
Was ein 'schwimmendes' Moorbeet ist weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ich habe in die 40 cm hohe Plastikschale eine 20cm hohe Schicht von alten Dachpfannen gelegt und dann erst den Torf aufgefüllt, so dass die Hälfte des Volumens als Wasserspeicher für trockene Zeiten dient.
Bisher bin ich hier allerdings eher von Starkregen, Unwettern und Dauerregen geplagt, so dass ich schon froh bin, dass meine Pflanzen nicht ersoffen  sind...um Trockenperioden mach ich mir dann Gedanken, wenn sie mal kämen
petra


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Mit Schwimmmoor meine ich eine Insel aus Styropor in der Form einer Stufenpyramide mit der Spitze nach unten, die dann in einem Becken schwimmt. (Badewanne, Plastikteich, tiefere Duschtasse. der ein kleiner Folienteich) Hier haben wir immer den gleichen Wasserstand. 
Die Dr. rotundifolia habe ich erkannt, die Dr. anglica aber nicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derseeberger (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Abend's halb Zehn in Altlandsberg


----------



## Stadtkind (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

im April / Mai dachte ich mir  ( wie jedes Jahr ) ..."Alles so kahl, ob da noch was wächst.." und jetzt sieht es so aus 

     
 

"Discounterseerose"
   

"Der Wächter"
 

"Die Sippe"
 

Die Minis


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

hallooooo...
Auch ein paar Bilder vom Teich im Juni.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lotta (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Oh Goldkäferchen, 
da steckt aber ordentlich viel Arbeit drin
Sehr hübsch


----------



## CityCobra (14. Juli 2013)

Zwei aktuelle Bilder:


----------



## Stadtkind (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Goldkäferchen,

sehr schönen Teich und Garten hast Du


----------



## mariofahnster (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*



 

 

 



So richtig Romantisch Abends bei uns am Teich die Kois fühlen sich Pudelwohl


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Klasse Bilder von Euch allen!
@Petra, der Glasturm mit dem "Wächter" genial


----------



## Sternie (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Dann will ich von unserem doch auch noch ein paar aktuelle zeigen.
Zwar leider immer noch nicht ganz fertig, aber wir nähern uns dem Ende


----------



## Limnos (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

An einem meiner Teiche bestimmt jetzt eine Entenmutter mit noch vier Jungen (es waren sechs) das Bild und auch unser Leben. Da ich stark davon ausgehen muss, dass der Teich Mutter und Kinder nicht voll ernähren kann, füttern wir einen Mix aus Brotstückchen, Fischfutterpellets und Brekkies zu.Außerdem scheinen sie Teich- und __ Wasserlinsen zu mögen. knabbern aber auch an Seerosenbblättern. Da diese mir aber ohnehin zu rasch wachsen, habe ich nichts dagegen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

hi Wolfgang,
wie putzig ist das denn!!! 
Dan nimmt "ein wenig Dreck & Verwüstung" doch gern in Kauf...


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
da Wolfgang die kleine Bande sogar zufüttert, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er Spaß an der Entenfamilie hat.
petra


----------



## Limnos (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Natürlich haben wir Spaß an den Entchen, aber leider ist unser Garten keine gute Kinderstube, ich gehe inzwischen stark davon aus, dass es streunende Katzen waren, die inzwischen nur ein Junges übrig gelassen habe, nachdem es am gestrigen Sonntag morgen noch drei waren. Unsere Katze kann ich praktisch ausschließen, da wir gestern erlebten, wie die Entenmutter sie in die Flucht schlug. Aber ein sehr großer fremder Kater treibt sich ungeniert in unserem Garten herum, und dem traue ich das schon eher zu, dass er auf "Wilderei" angewiesen ist. Ich werde in Zukunft wohl keine Entenansiedlung mehr zulassen, obwohl mir bisher kein Schade, sondern sehr viel Freude daraus erwachsen ist.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
das tut mir sehr leid
petra


----------



## Olli.P (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

ein paar Bilder von gestern.............


----------



## Butia (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,  mein Teich sah gestern so aus.
Dank des Pflanzenwurzelraumfilters ( nach Anleitung aus diesem Forum gebaut) ohne Algen.


 

Wurde diesen Frühling erst angelegt und sind noch einige Sachen zu machen (Optik)

LG Ingo


----------



## Pandora1983 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

Ihr habt ja richtige Traumteiche erschaffen! 
Das ist unser Teich. Er steht jetzt 3 Sommer. Das Häuschen im Hintergrund gehört unseren Nachbarn.
Da der Teich nicht am Haus ist, haben wir keine Technik und Fische eingesetzt. Das Wasser ist dennoch schön klar. 
Die __ Schnecken und Pflanzen erledigen wohl das Reinigen. Kaulquappen sind auch super __ Algenfresser. Ein Ein Glücksgriff war die Nadelsimse. Sie bedeckt heuer fast den kompletten Bodengrund und Ufer in einem dichten Rasen. Überwuchert aber nicht. Auf die Pflanzen und in der Moorzone bin ich besonders stolz. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## lotta (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Pandorra, :willkommen hier im Forum
das ist ja ein wunderschöner Teich,:gratuliere
allerdings, würde ich das graue Rohr, auf dem ersten Foto noch kaschieren , dann ist er echt perfekt,
dein Teich


----------



## Pandora1983 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Lotta! Danke! Perfekt ist was anderes.. Ihr habt ja tolle Teiche vorgestellt! Bin mit meinem aber sehr zufrieden. 

Du hast recht, das Rohr stört mich auch noch gewaltig!
Da das Rohr im Winter raus kommt und das Moorbeet direkt daneben ist, ist das mit dem Verstecken schwerer als gedacht. Leider habe ich auch keine Steine mehr zur Verfügung. Wenn, dann am liebsten mit Pflanzen.

Hast/habt du/ihr eine Gute Idee?

Lg


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Pandora,
vielleicht mit Baumrinde oder __ Moos?
 So habe ich einiges versteckt und kaschiert, das lässt sich dann im Winter leicht wieder entfernen.
Aber sicher haben andere hier auch noch gute Ideen.


----------



## Pandora1983 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo!

Ja, Baumrinde ist eine gute Idee! 
Das __ Moos (wenn zu trocken) würden mir die Vögel wegholen... 

Lg


----------



## Limnos (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Das Entchen hat inzwischen fast schon ein komplett neues Gefieder und ist nur noch größenmäßig von der Mutter zu unterscheiden. Nun bin ich gespannt ob die bveiden bleiben oder nach dem flügge werden verschwinden werden. Bild 1 ist vom 19.8. und Bild 2 vom25.8.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

sind ja süß, Deine Entlein....hoffentlich holt sie nicht der Fuchs noch vor dem Abflug!
LG Ina


----------



## Deuned (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Zum einjährigen Geburtstag hier ein "Portrait" meines Teiches.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Goldi4 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Der Teich  ist wirklich sehr schön! 

Ich stehe leider erst ganz am Anfang. 

Vielleicht sieht es nächstes Jahr auch schon so toll bei uns aus!

Lg K.:


----------



## mcreal (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,


heute war der Koi Doc zum Herbstcheck da und hat bei den Abstrichen nix gefunden.

Alles im grünen Bereich.*freu*


----------



## Michael H (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Dürfte ich mal Fragen was sowas Kostet , wenn der Koi Doc kommt...? 

Gerne auch über PN Beantwortbar........


----------



## Moonlight (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Die Kosten sind unterschiedlich ... das hängt von der Entfernung ab, die der Doc zurücklegen muß.

Meiner sagte mir letzte Woche, dass ich ca. 180Euro pro Check zu zahlen hätte. Davon sind aber ca. 100Euro nur für die An- und Abfahrt.
Preiswerter wirds, wenn z.b. Zacky auch einen Check zur gleichen Zeit machen lassen würde ... dann wären wir jeder mit knapp 150Euro dabei.

Mandy


----------



## mcreal (1. Sep. 2013)

Michael H schrieb:


> Dürfte ich mal Fragen was sowas Kostet , wenn der Koi Doc kommt...?
> 
> Gerne auch über PN Beantwortbar........



Hallo Michael,

also so pauschal kann man die Kosten für den Koi Doc nicht nennen bzw. beziffern.
In erster Linie kommt es darauf an,ob dein Koi Doc um die Ecke wohnt,oder einige Autobahnkilometer von Dir entfernt ist.
Weiterhin natürlich,ob Medikamente eingesetzt werden müssen oder nicht.

Ich nutze immer die Sammeltermine die mein Koi Doc für mein Gebiet anbietet.
Es kommen dadurch immer mehrere Leute/Teichbesitzer in meinem Umfeld zusammen,was die Anfahrtskosten deutlich für den einzelnen reduziert.



mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Michael H (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

 uffff , ist doch ne stolze Summe . Obwohl wenn man bedenkt was die Koi kosten gehts ja schon fast wieder .

Auf das der Koi Doc nicht so oft kommen möge ..


----------



## troll20 (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Michael,

das sind noch Humane kosten.
Bei meinem Onkel in Thüringen kommt immer der TA aus Holland, da sind 2.000€ für ne Behandlung locker drin 

mfg René


----------



## pema (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal einige Bilder vom 'Fastherbst'  2013. Dieses Jahr ist mein Teich 3 Jahre alt geworden.


----------



## lotta (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Sieht schön aus Petra, 
da will ich auch in 2 Jahren angekommen sein


----------



## Sandra1976 (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo, 
so sieht es bei uns nach knapp 3 Jahren Teich´len aus


----------



## Tabor12 (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bilder von heute - 1 Jahr liegt hinter uns  
Die Pflanzen könnten noch besser wachsen  aber ich denke nach 1 Jahr darf man keine zu hohen Ansprüche haben oder ?

LG Irene


----------



## axel (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Wieder geht eine Teichsaison dem Ende entgegen.
Dieses Jahr bin ich mit dem Teichbau  wieder ein Stück weiter gekommen .
Es ist mir gelungen die Wasserfall Stirnseite die schräg uber die Wasseroberfläche ragt 
mit Steinfolie zu verkleiden.
An zwei Seiten des Schwimmbereiches wurde ein Steg errichtet.  Damit hab ich jetzt auch eine 
ordentliche Abdeckung über meinen Pumpenschacht .
Ich hab mal ein Foto von 2012 und ein aktuelles Foto zum Vergleich .

        

Bin gespannt was mir noch für die neue Teichsaison nächstes Jahr einfällt.

Was habt Ihr den  dieses Jahr realisieren können was Ihr noch nicht gepostet habt ?

lg 
axel


----------



## bonsai (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Es fängt langsam an zu herbsten.


----------



## blackbird (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Norbert.


bonsai schrieb:


> Es fängt langsam an zu herbsten.


Eine wunderschöne Anlage.
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

hi Bonsai,
herrlich eingewachsen Dein Teich.. und überhaupt Dein garten.
Wie alt sind Büsche, Bäume, Gräser etc. im Schnitt?


----------



## bonsai (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Eva-Maria

Angelegt habe ich ihn im Frühjahr 1996. Die Schlitzahorne sind noch aus dem ersten Jahr.
Ursprünglich war noch ein roter am Teich, der ist aber nach einigen Jahren eingegangen.
Ich war einige Jahre hier nicht mehr aktiv, muss mch erst wieder an die Software gewöhnen.
Werde demnächste mal die Teichgeschichte in einem Album dokumentieren.
Der Teich bzw. seine direkte Umgebung hat sich schon mehrfach geändert.
Einen Teichneubau schiebe ich schon seit etlichen Jahren vor mich her und wird wohl auch noch länger werden-


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Norbert,
da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob unser Teich sich auch so schön zurechtwächst.
Einige Bäume, Gräser und größere Stauden haben wir ja auch umzu gepflanzt.
Auf eine detailliertere Fotodoku von Dir bin ich schon mega-gespannt.
Wie viele __ Sonnenbarsche hast Du denn in Deinem Teich?


----------



## bonsai (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Eva-Maria
Es wird wohl nur noch eine gute Handvoll sein.
Ich habe erst vor ein paar Wochen total aufgeräumt und knapp 100 an einen befreundeten Kleintierhändler gegeben und auch die Nasen und überzählige Graser sind gleich mit aus dem Teich gegangen.
Die 6 Koi, zwei __ Schuppenkarpfen und drei Graser haben jetzt soviel Platz, da ist ein Durchlaufen des Filters im Winter nicht nötig, der Teich ist logischer Weise auch viel stabiler und alles macht weniger Arbeit.
In Spitzenzeiten haben sich 30 Koi darin getummelt und da habe ich eben auch all die negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, die hier immer noch die Threads füllen.
Ein paar schöne __ Störe habe ich auch über Jahre im Teich gehabt. Die haben viel Freude bereitet.


----------



## pema (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Norbert,
was ist das für ein dreistämmiger Baum auf Bild 2? Ich kann leider die Blätter nicht erkennen
Du hast da wirklich eine sehr schöne japanisch angehauchte Teichanlage. Die Gehölze passen toll in das Gesamtbild...und würde ich nicht auf das Waldambiente stehen...so ein Teich wäre auch schön

petra


----------



## bonsai (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Petra,
das ist ein grüner Japanscher __ Fächerahorn.


----------



## Finalein (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Mein kleines Teichlein im Oktober.


----------



## lotta (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Gefällt mir gut Lia
und deinem "Schwarz-Weißen", scheint es auch zu taugen


----------



## pema (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Norbert,
danke für deine Antwort. Den __ Fächerahorn habt ihr aber gut hochgestutzt

petra


----------



## koifischfan (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Habe heute meine 16000er Pumpe über den Bodenablauf wieder in Betrieb genommen.
Lufttemperatur 16 Grad, Wasser aber nur 12 Grad. Werde also noch etwas heizen diese Woche.


----------



## Limnos (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi

Langsam kehrt der Herbst auch beim Teich ein.Nur die __ Krötenlilie blüht erst jetzt. Das __ Schildblatt färbt sich z.T. scharlachrot


----------



## lotta (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

  immer wieder tolle Fotos Limnos,
danke dafür


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo.
Auch von mir ein paar Bilder vom Teich und Umgebung. Fehlt nur noch so ein süßer Schwarz-weißer wie bei Finalein...
Liebe Grüße
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ulli (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

bei Euch ist es ja noch schön herbstlich in den Gärten... 
Ich habe gestern den schönen Samstag genutzt um den Garten und natürlich den Teich winterfit zu machen. Zum Vergleich ein Bild von Ende September und welche von heute.

Rechts wartet schon die Winterabdeckung auf Ihren Einsaz, aber bei momentan 16 Grad WT kann ich da wohl getrost noch etwas abwarten.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## lotta (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Auch bei uns hat der Herbst Einzug gehalten,

das Laubschutznetz, ist gut gefüllt:

 
der Bachlauf, ist endlich vermörtelt:

    

und die Winterabdeckung, für den Teich, 
ist zu 3/4 schon drauf, bei nur noch knapp 9°C Wassertemperatur:
 

@Ulli: einen schönen Teich und eine interessante Abdeckung, hast du 
           das gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Ulli (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Danke, Lotta! :handkuss 

Dafür hast Du eine sehr innovative "Blätterrückhaltekonstruktion", gefällt mir auch sehr gut !!

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## lotta (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*


----------



## simon (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

hallo
ja wirklich ein schöner teich ulli

@lotta:den rasen hinterm bachlauf musste aber mal dringend mähen


----------



## lotta (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Simon, das ist __ Schilf!
 Und die Wiese dahinter, gehört mir nimmer
Der Teich und Bachlauf, ist am Ende  unseres Grundstücks...
Die 2000m² Garten, liegen in der anderen Richtung, dem Haus entgengen
Um diesen Rasen, muss sich der Nachbar (Bauer) kümmern


----------



## Moonlight (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bei mir am Teich sieht es recht trostlos aus. Alles abgedeckt und das muß man nicht unbedingt zeigen ... is einfach nur langweilig.

Aber ich hab mal die Klappe geöffnet und Euch paar Schnappschüsse des Lebens unter der Abdeckung gemacht 

   

   

   

Da geht noch richtig die Post ab ...
Und mein kränkelnder Sunny hat sich wieder gut erholt, auch wenn die großflächigen Karpfenpocken langsam wieder zu Tage treten und er noch recht "schlank" aussieht.

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

NEID!

Schön, dass es deinem Patienten wieder gut geht!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ach holger,

Nicht neidisch sein.
Kannst du doch auch haben 

Außerdem, nach dem affenzirkus dieses jahr, muß doch jetzt endlich auch mal alles supi sein 

Mandy


----------



## PeterW (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

habe jetzt nach meiner Erweiterung doch noch mal ein paar Bildchen gemacht
Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig und alles winterfest jetzt, aber trotzdem.
Die Umhausung meiner Filtertonnen muss ich noch beplanken, dann ist der Teil
zumindest mal fertig. Links und rechts mit den Steinen das bleibt so um dem Wasserdruck
etwas entgegen zu wirken, Vorne wird dann im Frühjahr bepflanzt. in den erweiterten Teil
kommen entweder noch Pflanztaschen oder eine bepflanzte Schwimminsel.
Und im Frühhjahr muss ich auch an meinen Filtertonnen noch bißchen rumbasteln.
Sind zwar gut gelaufen aber da ist noch Verbesserungspotentzial.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## lotta (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Peter, 
warum hast du nur einen kleinen Teil abgedeckt?

Bei mir sieht es seit einigen Wochen schon so aus:  

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass eine Teilabdichtung nichts bringt.
Mich würde echt deine Idee dazu interessieren , 
um für den kommenden Winter, dazu zu lernen.


----------



## PeterW (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2013 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Sabine,

abgedeckt habe ich nur den neu hinzugekommenen  Teil, der ältere Teil ist geschützt von oben und nach 
hinten mit dem Gartenhäuschen, da hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme. Sollte das ganze sich aber 
eistechnisch negativ entwickeln kann ich immer noch mit Styropor nachdecken.

Gruß
Peter


----------

